# drip system questions



## rockydog (Oct 3, 2006)

If I feed for 15 minutes every hour, how many gallons per hour do I want to feed my plants?


----------



## KADE (Oct 4, 2006)

dont ask those kinda questions!! haha 

I have a 790lph pump... probably putting out around 600 to my plants... never shuts off.. always pumps...  soo 15 minutes of just straight pumping however much will be fine...


----------



## rockydog (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, I am just putting a lot into this system and grow. I wanna make sure I get my first hydro grow right


----------



## KADE (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm just a sarcastic pessimist... sorry =(

It would be kinda hard to measure the amount of water in 15 minutes neways. As long as your medium/roots are getting nutrients everytime your pump cycle is on, you will be fine.


----------

